# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Ax, любовь...!

## samurai

"*Al cuore non si comanda!*"  ::

----------


## Pantera

"сердцу не прикажешь" 
...и это правда!

----------


## samurai

> "сердцу не прикажешь" 
> ...и это правда!

 Brava Pantera!!!   ::  In italiano vai forte!!!  ::  
Vediamo se sai questo:  
[b]"Non

----------


## Rounder22

hey Samurai,
  Do you know of any italian chatrooms on the internet that are free? with native italians not italian-americans... let me know.. thanks..  
~Rounder

----------


## samurai

> hey Samurai,
>   Do you know of any italian chatrooms on the internet that are free? with native italians not italian-americans... ~Rounder

 Sincerely, I don't know any chat simply 'cause I don't like chatting. Hovewer, I've searched, and found these ones. Hope will be interesting to you.  http://www.puntochat.it/ http://www.chatlibera.net/ 
Ciao  ::

----------


## Rounder22

grazie Samurai....

----------


## detail

Ciao a tutti italofoni! Ma di che cosa ci si parla?  ::

----------


## samurai

> Ciao a tutti italofoni! Ma di che cosa ci si parla?

 Ciao detail.   ::

----------

